# Donnarumma:"Mi stanno massacrando".



## admin (17 Giugno 2017)

Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.



Guardati allo specchio e fatti qualche domanda, *omuncolo*.


----------



## TheZio (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.



Ma chissà come mai...


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.



Perchè te lo meriti, è solo e soltanto colpa *TUA*


----------



## Mic (17 Giugno 2017)

Non hai ancora visto nulla, aspetta di entrare nella casa del diavolo


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.



Fatti delle domande e datti delle risposte


----------



## Pit96 (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.



Non hai mai sentito a San Siro tutti i fischi per te, vero? Non ti proteggeranno più i tifosi, anzi... beh preparati.
Ti conviene trovare una squadra disposta a sganciare 40/50 milioni p te la vedrai brutta per un anno


----------



## Milo (17 Giugno 2017)

La cosa peggiore non siamo noi, ma l'etichettarti falso bugiardo mercenario a 18, occhio a non fare errori se non ti vuoi ritrovare in lega pro


----------



## Raryof (17 Giugno 2017)

Se volevi andartene almeno avresti potuto rinnovare, così non ce n'è.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2017)

L'erba di milanello aspetta di essere annaffiata.
A presto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2017)

È solo l'inizio, ad ogni papera, ogni infortunio, ogni problema che avrai sarà così 

Per sempre


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.



Non hai ancora visto niente Fecciarumma. Il Milan è una delle squadre con più tifosi al mondo, dovunque ci sono milanisti pronti a sputarti dietro, nel migliore dei casi, se ti vedono traditore ingrato. Ti sei condannato da solo ad una prigionia dorata. Hai finito di vivere.


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Giugno 2017)

Ed è solo l inizio.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2017)

Ma non stai comprando casa a milano??


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.


Te la sei cercata,mi spiace. Non ci sono giustificazioni per un'irriconoscenza simile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2017)

Io dico solo una cosa , le prestazioni in campo sono figlie della condizione fisica + mentale e ambientale .c

Che Giuda sia forte è fuori da ogni dubbio , ma OCCHIO perché a Madrid non sono lì a coccolarti e perdonarti ogni cosa e quando le cose andaranno male perché a 18anni prima o poi andranno male ricordati di questa scelta che ti ha rovinato la carriera .

Giuda falso schifoso


----------



## 97lorenzo (17 Giugno 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> Non hai ancora visto nulla, aspetta di entrare nella casa del diavolo



bravissimo


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non stai comprando casa a milano??



Si infatti, mi serve l'indirizzo per quando _scendo il cane e lo piscio_


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2017)

Mi chiedo cosa si aspettasse! Questo dimostra quanto ci tenevano i tifosi


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.



Allora ripensaci e rinnova. Poi fra due o tre anni vai via a 70-80 mln. O tu e il tuo grasso compare avete paura che non diventerai così bravo come volete far credere?


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È solo l'inizio, ad ogni papera, ogni infortunio, ogni problema che avrai sarà così
> 
> Per sempre


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Giugno 2017)

Questo ancora e niente!!! ..col tuo silenzio viscido hai infangato e arrecato
un danno incredibile alla nostra gloriosa società, che fai già inizi a piangere?


----------



## Butcher (17 Giugno 2017)

Ooooh caro mio, per te è finita!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.



E te ne sorprendi Stercorumma?

Non sei andato a catechismo? Sai che bella fine ha fatto Giuda?


----------



## clanton (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.[/QUOTpE]
> 
> Se veramente l ha detto è il segno evidente che la testa non c è. Cosa pensava cosa si aspettava la decisione chi l ha presa ? Vuol dire vivere fuori dal mondo e avere un padrone suino


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.



Questo e' solo l'inizio. Per tutta la storia rossonera sarai ricordato come un ingrato.


----------



## Snake (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.



pora stella, siamo solo all'inizio


----------



## Crox93 (17 Giugno 2017)

Ed è solo l'inizio ammasso di vomito che non sei altro.


----------



## sballotello (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.



non hai ancora visto niente..deve ancora passare un anno...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Giugno 2017)

Ed è solo l'inizio Woody Woodpecker. Cosi tutti i calciatori del mondo capiranno che, adesso, non si scherza piu col Milan. E finita l'epoca in cui Galliani citofonova a casa di Destro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Giugno 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ed è solo l'inizio *Woody Woodpecker.* Cosi tutti i calciatori del mondo capiranno che, adesso, non si scherza piu col Milan. E finita l'epoca in cui Galliani citofonova a casa di Destro.



Sto male


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa , le prestazioni in campo sono figlie della condizione fisica + mentale e ambientale .c
> 
> Che Giuda sia forte è fuori da ogni dubbio , ma OCCHIO perché a Madrid non sono lì a coccolarti e perdonarti ogni cosa e quando le cose andaranno male perché a 18anni prima o poi andranno male ricordati di questa scelta che ti ha rovinato la carriera .
> 
> Giuda falso schifoso


Tra l'altro, il fenomeno s'è messo a farlo in un Milan da sesto posto. Lo voglio vedere titolare in una squadra che vuole fare il triplete.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Giugno 2017)

Questo fesso non ha capito niente. 

Tra 30/40 anni sarà ricordato come il traditore per eccellenza. 

Non ha capito che da ora in poi chiunque si comporterà in modo scorretto verso il Milan, ma anche verso altre squadre, sarà bollato come "un Donnarumma". 

Si prepari perché per tutta la sua vita sarà sempre ricordato come "colui che abbandonò il Milan": questa etichetta di falso, ipocrita, mercenario e traditore non se la leverà mai.

Anche tra tanti decenni ci sarà qualcuno che gliela rinfaccerà.


----------



## rossonerosempre (17 Giugno 2017)

Questo dal ritiro della nazionale va direttamente alla squadra nuova, a Milanello non ci rimette piede, ha capito l'aria che tira... Fortunatamente l'anello al naso ce lo siamo tolti, abbiamo rialzato la testa.


----------



## Cenzo (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.



Se fosse vero mi chiedo con quale stato d'animo giocherà questo europeo con l'U21. Questo ci farà buttare fuori subito perché se non ci sta con la testa farà sicuramente qualche cappellata e allora sarà tutta l'Italia che finirà di massacrarlo e non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Meglio per lui se non gioca.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Giugno 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sto male



Caro Darren . Poca gente sa che la famiglia Woodpecker è una famiglia di Castellamare di Stabia. Un saluto rossonero.


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Giugno 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero mi chiedo con quale stato d'animo giocherà questo europeo con l'U21. Questo ci farà buttare fuori subito perché se non ci sta con la testa farà sicuramente qualche cappellata e allora sarà tutta l'Italia che finirà di massacrarlo e non solo i tifosi rossoneri. Meglio per lui se non gioca.


Lo spero 
Spero finisca la carriera il prima possibile sto maledetto schifoso infame


----------



## S T B (17 Giugno 2017)

prega di non dover mai giocare contro il Milan a San Siro, perchè per te sarebbe una brutta serata.
Tifosi che ti hanno perdonato anche degli errori, che ti hanno sempre difeso e tu li hai traditi così. Vergognati


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo fesso non ha capito niente.
> 
> Tra 30/40 anni sarà ricordato come il traditore per eccellenza.
> 
> ...



Collovati sarà sollevato, ora ha passato il testimone.


----------



## Djici (17 Giugno 2017)

S T B ha scritto:


> prega di non dover mai giocare contro il Milan a San Siro, perchè per te sarebbe una brutta serata.
> Tifosi che ti hanno perdonato anche degli errori, che ti hanno sempre difeso e tu li hai traditi così. Vergognati



In confronto la testa di maiale di Figo sembrerà una dichiarazione d'amore


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Giugno 2017)

..vai vai a mangiare l' aragosta col panzone adesso pesciarolo infame..
0 vali come a 0 hai cercato di scappare fetenzia..


----------



## mandraghe (17 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Collovati sarà sollevato, ora ha passato il testimone.



Dollarumma gli dà tanti punti: Collovati almeno una volta in B col Milan scese, la seconda volta, essendo campione del mondo, non se la sentì e se ne andò. 

Questo qua si è dimostrato ingrato e falso ai massimi livelli: nel giro di un paio di mesi è passato dal bacio alla maglia all'addio.

E comunque la vicenda Collovati data oramai 35 anni fa, ed ancora ne parliamo. Con il verme sarà peggio.

E ringrazi che i tifosi oggi son più maturi e più distaccati: ai tempi di Collovati qualche schiaffo da parte dei tifosi non sarebbe mancato.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dollarumma gli dà tanti punti: Collovati almeno una volta in B col Milan scese, la seconda volta, essendo campione del mondo, non se la sentì e se ne andò.
> 
> Questo qua si è dimostrato ingrato e falso ai massimi livelli: nel giro di un paio di mesi è passato dal bacio alla maglia all'addio.
> 
> ...



Ho citato collovati proprio per questo motivo: non tanto per il gesto che fece all'epoca ma per sottolineare come ,dopo tutti questi anni, i milanisti lo considerino tutt'ora un traditore e i padri insegnino ai figli l'onta di cui si macchiò di quel giocatore.
Diciamo che gigio si è prenotato un posto per l'eternità che difficilmente verrà scalzato.
Precoce in tutto.


----------



## Pivellino (17 Giugno 2017)

Certo anche in questo è stato precoce comunque.
Attendo con impazienza che batta il record di fine carriera per infortunio.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (17 Giugno 2017)

Oh ragazzo mio, pensa cosa succederà quando tornerai, non sarai nemmeno libero di mettere il nasone fuori casa senza prenderti insulti pesantissimi. 
E per strada non ci sono i moderatori


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ed è solo l'inizio Woody Woodpecker. Cosi tutti i calciatori del mondo capiranno che, adesso, non si scherza piu col Milan. E finita l'epoca in cui Galliani citofonova a casa di Destro.



Picchiarello


----------



## edoardo (17 Giugno 2017)

Ci vediamo al ritiro.CAMPIONE!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (17 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Picchiarello



Ciao caro Clarenzio. Non sapevo che in Italia si chiama Picchiarello perchè ,qui, in Francia usano Woody Woodpecker. Mi sa che l'hanno cosi lungo nella loro famiglia perchè sono dei bugiardi di alta scuola. Si chiama nel gergo psichiatrico : il sindrome di Pinocchio


----------



## IDRIVE (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.


Non c'è niente da fare: dopo l'intervento sui social del fratello (si fa per dire, in realtà una pagina piena di nulla, salvo strafalcioni grammaticali), Raiola che praticamente invoca la scorta per lui e per la famiglia e l'illuminato intervento del cognatino su Instagram, ora le voci di corridoio che danno il poverino come affranto perché lo trattano male sui social. I media vogliono far passare a tutti i costi la linea del povero 18enne indifeso in pasto ai barbari tifosi inferociti, continuando a non capire quanto si rendono ridicoli anche loro.
Povero Giuda, sei sconvolto? Perfetto, è proprio quello che volevamo. Ringrazia il tuo pappone e il tuo entourage.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Giugno 2017)

Se questo va alla rubentus verra massacrato non solo sui social..


----------



## Doctore (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.



Caro pidocchio o fai una bella conferenza per chiarire o te ne stai zitto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Giugno 2017)

Il bello e che siamo solo all'inizio, caro schifoso.

Una stagione in panchina/tribuna senza mai vedere il campo(o magari quando si vince 3-0 nei ultimi secondi), con il pubblico che viene a San Siro solo per insultarlo, allenamenti puramente fisici, mai in porta...vediamo che tipo di giocatore ne uscira dopo 12 mesi.


----------



## 1972 (17 Giugno 2017)

e' impensabile che un ragazzino possa aver preso tale decisione in piena autonomia considerando la portata della operazione. e' impensabile, inoltre, che un genitore rimanga in silenzio mentre il figlio viene massacrato a livello planetario. prima o poi donnarumma senior dovra' spiegazioni.........rimango convinto che in questa storia gigio e' l'ultimo ad avere colpe. aloha


----------



## napsab1 (17 Giugno 2017)

Spero sia aggregato alla primavera, cosi lo allena Gattuso e vede che vuol dire massacro..................


----------



## 1972 (17 Giugno 2017)

napsab1 ha scritto:


> Spero sia aggregato alla primavera, cosi lo allena Gattuso e vede che vuol dire massacro..................



guarda che non stiamo mica all'asilo: " oggi lo dico a papa' ".


----------



## Eflstar (17 Giugno 2017)

Credo proprio farebbe meglio ad andare all'estero a questo punto...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non hai ancora visto niente Fecciarumma. Il Milan è una delle squadre con più tifosi al mondo, dovunque ci sono milanisti pronti a sputarti dietro, nel migliore dei casi, se ti vedono traditore ingrato. Ti sei condannato da solo ad una prigionia dorata. Hai finito di vivere.



Fa effetto leggere queste parole da te, prima eri uno dei difensori più accaniti del 99, ora sei uno dei suoi acerrimi nemici 
Mi fa piacere, tutti i tifosi milanisti devono insultare questo schifoso rendendogli la vita impossibile. Tra l'altro leggo anche moltissimi commenti di tifosi indignati di altre squadre contro questo idiota.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fa effetto leggere queste parole da te, prima eri uno dei difensori più accaniti del 99, ora sei uno dei suoi acerrimi nemici
> Mi fa piacere, tutti i tifosi milanisti devono insultare questo schifoso rendendogli la vita impossibile. Tra l'altro leggo anche moltissimi commenti di tifosi indignati di altre squadre contro questo idiota.



è un ba.stardo perchè questi ultimi due giorni l'ho solamente visto ridere. nelle foto e nei video. ci ha preso in giro dall'inizio. se come dice teneva al milan non si metteva a ridere.


----------



## pipporo (17 Giugno 2017)

Vero che vuoi tornare in tempo... Due giorni fa?


----------



## Jaqen (17 Giugno 2017)

Pensa se vai alla Juve cosa succede... da parte di tutto il tifo italiano.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Giugno 2017)

71

Punto.


----------



## Symon (17 Giugno 2017)

C'è poco da dire...hai fatto la scelta sbagliata.
Sia che l'hai fatto per soldi (e sarebbe ancora peggio) sia perché hai 17 anni e famiglia e Zio Raiola (insieme all'altro più famoso zio) ti spingevano in una direzione, hai comunque sbagliata. Andiamo una settimana indietro e rovesciamo tutto...Tu ti imponevi e dicevi, no amo il Milan, mi danno un ottimo stipendio, voglio rimanere quà...male che andava Zio Raiola s'incaxxava, ma caxxi suoi...Tu diventavi l'idolo di migliaia di persone, anche non rossonere, vip e non, prendevi un bello stipendio, tornavi comunque in champions nel giro di 1-2 anni...quindi qual'è la differenza sostanziale, fatemi capire...Ti stanno massacrando? mi spiace ma sapevi come sarebbe andata.


----------



## Djici (17 Giugno 2017)

Questo verrà fischiato e insultato pure quando giocherà con la nazionale.
Spero che l Italia vincerà solo perché sarà riuscita a segnare più gol che il numero di papere del traditore.

Questa non la dimentichiamo nemmeno tra 20 anni... pure il giorno della sua ultima partita dovrà essere fischiato e insultato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> 71
> 
> Punto.


Scusa l'ignoranza, ma cos'è questa storia del numero 71 di maglia?


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Pensa se vai alla Juve cosa succede... da parte di tutto il tifo italiano.



Anche i ladri ne uscirebbero malissimo, perchè sarebbe chiaro che è stato tutto orchestrato da loro fin dall'inizio (cosa di cui sono fermamente convinto), ma d'altronde loro ci sono abituati a queste cose....


----------



## Igniorante (17 Giugno 2017)

Sei finito, lurido infame...per te da oggi in poi pioverà letame a valanga


----------



## Dany20 (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.


Ti meriti questo ed altro bimbominchia.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Scusa l'ignoranza, ma cos'è questa storia del numero 71 di maglia?



Il 71 nella cabala napoletana è l omm e ****.

Ovvero l uomo di merxx.


----------



## Konrad (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.



Ma figurati se ti stanno massacrando...poi è un atto davvero coraggioso quello di aver fatto sbarcare il tuo procuratore a Milano solo dopo che te ne eri già andato in ritiro...
Comunque è solo posticipato il giorno in cui dovrai guardare negli occhi i tuoi ex tifosi...


----------



## Black (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, Gigio Donnarumma, nella serata di giovedì, dopo la rottura con il Milan, ha confidato ai compagni della nazionale:"Mi stanno massacrando" riferendosi ai commenti infuriato dei tifosi rossoneri su internet.



ma che ti aspettavi? che dicessimo, grazie per averci preso in giro e rifiutato un rinnovo da top player (anche se non lo sei ancora), creando un danno economico alla società?

ed è ancora niente questo. Aspetta di mettere piede a S.Siro, ma anche solo a Milanello!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il 71 nella cabala napoletana è l omm e ****.
> 
> Ovvero l uomo di merxx.


Ah lol, beh ci sta allora


----------

